# plastischer Effekt bei Corel



## HammerHe@rt (24. August 2001)

also ich mein den effekt wie bei Photoshop wenn ich auf abgeflachte kanten und relief gehe das es halt plastisch aussieht..


nun hab ich hier ne coreldatei wo ein Hacken zu sehen ist (so einer den man macht wenn man was abhakct als erledigt halt *g*)
dieser ist halt vektorbasierend mit ner füllung




ist es nun möglich irgendwie in corel ohne die vektorinfos zu verlieren das das ding auch so in etwa bischen plastisch aussieht??

oder prinzipielle net?

PS: der typ von der druckerei wollt unbedingt ne corel datei :-(


----------



## Flame (25. August 2001)

*hmm*

schick mir doch mal das file.
wenn es geht.

ich werd sehen, was ich in corel10 machen kann.

willst du corel oder photopaint nutzen?

ausserdem kannst du es ja auch als eps oder ps aus photoshop exportieren.
wenn du die pfade mit exportierst müsste corel das dann auch erkennen.
und du kannst es dort weiter bearbeiten.


----------

